
Experts: Pentagon must look for more powerful rifles and ammo to replace the M4 - smacktoward
https://www.stripes.com/news/experts-pentagon-must-look-for-more-powerful-rifles-and-ammo-to-replace-the-m4-1.468940
======
smegel
> The M4 carbine is the standard-issue rifle fielded since the mid-1990s and
> used across the military as a replacement for the M16.

I never knew it was a replacement. I thought it was just mainly for close
quarters/urban combat.

~~~
qbrass
The Army switched in the 90's, the Marines held out until a couple of years
ago.

